# Football Celebration T-Shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

The Champions League, one of the greatest football tournaments in the world, has been graced by magnificent goals and weird and wonderful celebrations to go with them. But today we focus on some of the specific celebrations and their memorable messages that can now be worn as printed T-shirts.

*Do you want this too?*










First up we take a look at an acclaimed 2010 Inter Milan team that won the treble under Jose Mourinho. During the celebrations of their Champions League final victory in Madrid, Inter defender Marco Materazzi revealed a T-shirt which carried a message translating as: “Do you want this too?” It was directed towards their Italian rivals Juventus, who were stripped of their league titles after the Calciopoli scandal in 2006. When the verdict was announced the 05/06 title was awarded to Inter, therefore providing the inspiration for Materazzi’s creative jibe that soon became a popular choice of T-shirt among Inter’s fans.

*I belong to Jesus*










Next up we take another Champions League final incident from 2007, when AC Milan’s Kaka knelt on the pitch and stripped to his vest after a hard fought victory over Liverpool. As he took off the infamous red and black striped shirt, he revealed to the world a shirt underneath saying: “I belong to Jesus.” This also became a popular shirt in the Italian capital, but on the other side of town.

*Dockers: Sacked since September 1995*










In third, we take a look at a very controversial celebration that left a certain Robby Fowler 2,000 Swiss francs out of pocket. Although not actually a Champions league game, Fowler was representing a Liverpool side during a European Cup Winners’ Cup fixture against Brann Bergaen (whoever they are?) in 1997. The Liverpudlian striker was fined by UEFA after revealing a T-shirt in support of the 500 dockworkers that had been sacked.

*Why always me?*










Fourthly, we can’t mention T-shirt celebrations without looking at this controversial figure that just couldn’t keep out of the headlines for all the wrong reasons. Yes, you guessed it, Mario Balotelli revealed a vest with the words “Why always me?” after scoring in the Manchester derby. This soon became one of the most popular T-shirt prints during the 2011-12 season among many football fans from the blue side of Manchester. We wonder what Balotelli could have up his sleeve in this year’s Champions League?

*Luis Suarez*










And finally, here are the T-shirts that were donned by Kenny Daglish’s Liverpool squad in support of a recently banned Luis Suarez following that racism incident with Patrice Evra. The controversial striker was banned for eight matches and fined £40,000 after the incident – unfortunately for the Uruguayan, who wanted to leave Liverpool for the Champions League, this list could prove the closest he’ll get to it this season.


----------

